# Any tricks for removing buck stink?



## Ariel301 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am borrowing a buck to breed to two of my does, and wow, does he stink! We brought him home last night. He was just down the road from us, so we put him in the back of the truck and I rode back there with him...with him rubbing against me and basically sitting in my lap. Now I stink as bad as he does and no matter how much I scrub, I can't get it off!

Anyone have a neat trick for removing the nasty smell? I'm afraid to go out in public lol.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 28, 2010)

I tend to get the smell on my arms and have been known to wipe them w/ bleach (and then hurry up and wash / rinse them well afterward).


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## mabeane (Aug 28, 2010)

I heard coffee grounds help.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 29, 2010)

The musk smell is alkaline so anything acid should remove the smell, kind of like skunk odor. I use a citrus dish soap. It is made to remove oils and the citrus cuts the musk.I also use oxy clean in the wash...but Ive used coffee too and it worked...so????  I definatly learned to wash the overalls in a SEPARATE load...  

But you wanna remove the oils!!  So whatever works for you...lye soap works great too...even GOJO...first...then wash...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 29, 2010)

Can I Gojo my buck?  He could use a good exfoliative spa...  (just kidding, of course. )


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 29, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Can I Gojo my buck?  He could use a good exfoliative spa...  (just kidding, of course. )


Hahaha I'm tempted to do that to this guy. Our pens are upwind of the house and EVERYTHING stinks now. We had a good rain too, so that just washed the smell all over the place. Yuck! I don't think I've ever smelled a buck this rank, and he's not even two yet.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 30, 2010)

How about trying a vinegar rinse?


----------



## ThornyRidge (Aug 30, 2010)

You mean you don't like Eau D' Buck?  Come on it is so distinctive! Ha.. I find for my hands a couple washes with orange/citrus scented dish soap does wonders!  as far as my clothes I use lots of detergent and fabric softener and take the stuff in to the laundry mat if it is bad.. also unless absolutely necessary( injury/illness would negate this of course)  I try not to full on hold/restrain my dudes until after rutting is over.. take care of all necessary maintenance (vaccines, worming, hoofs, etc and good once overs) before they turn that lovely golden brown (originally white goat) and then after they magically clean up repeat the above.. hoping during really pee smelly time there is no major issues that I have to hug hold them while treating them. in the winter I find my carharts are great .. and in warm weather if I am in messing with them and they stink I usually have shorts on and take a quick shower after doing chores!  I always enjoy being sprayed (yes it has happened) when they are scenting themself even standing 3-4 feet away I get sprayed on the legs.. gross! tellin ya those little suckers have fire hose pressure!


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 30, 2010)

I know what you mean about getting sprayed! My Alpine buck has always had a fetish for peeing on my shoes, he started it at about two months old, and now I can't walk past him without him spraying my feet! Gross. And he's got perfect aim from about four feet away. 

I am trying hard not to have to handle this guy, but when I go in the pen to feed or get a doe out for milking, he's such a sweetheart that he comes and rubs himself all over me looking for a head scratch. I'm going to try the vinegar today, and grapefruit dish soap, that's probably easier on the skin than the bleach.


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Aug 31, 2010)

Goofoff will help cut thru the smell. We get a container that you pull a towel out and another one pops up we keep it in the truck so if we go to look at animals when we get done we wipe our hands no need for water.


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't understand 'buck stink' except in principle until today. OMG--I went to look at a pygmy doeling today & she is caged in a small area with the cutest adult buck. He was also very sweet...but good Lord did he smell! I didn't actually notice it until I got back in the car (without the doeling). I kept smelling _something funky_ and finally gathered up enough nerve to sniff the hand I petted the buck with. Had to roll the window down some & crank up the a/c & it STILL didn't help! Of course I had NO wet wipes of any kind...had to stop into a convenience store & tried scrubbing the stank off my hand. NOPE, it didn't work. I don't know how many times I scrubbed my hands when I got home before the smell lessoned enough that I could deal with being near myself...
Next time I go prepared!


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 1, 2010)

At the place where we got our first buck, the folks had like 40 acres...but everything they had was within about 100' of the front door.  Goat pens..  Chicken coops..  Horses..  Geese, which were literally just wandering around the house..  

I dunno why, but...yeah, that's the way they designed it...and that included a buckpen with five or six adult bucks in full rut, _right across the driveway from their front door._  The whole place just REEKED.  

The guy had me step inside their house for a minute while he looked for paperwork or something -- NO CHANGE.  Everything in their house reeked of a rutting nubian buck goat.  I suspect that whatever wasn't wafting in the front door was coming in on clothing, which was then getting ground into the furniture.



I can't even imagine.  If I get buck crunk on me, I come straight in the house...throw my clothes straight in the washer...and scrub until I at least have to *try* to smell it on me.  Even then, I'm weird about sitting on the couch.


----------

